# Ants going after breastmilk?!?!?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

This never happened with ds1. Every day I have been seeing ants in our bed going after the breastmilk that I leak during the night! This is so gross - I am having to change our sheets every day (and we don't have very many sheets!). It's not like there are huge puddles or anything, just little spots.

Has this happened to anyone else. What did you do about it?


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

yep, the ants love my milk (not surprising, its sweet and nutritious







). When dd was smaller and I leaked more, I used to put her on a folded baby blanket to sleep and change that daily. And I had a cloth diaper over my un-nursed breast while she nursed.
The other advantage to that was I could move her around on the bed without lifting her, thus with less chance of waking her when I wanted to change breasts or something.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 30, 2004)

well at least they have good taste


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

yikes! i'm sorry to hear that, for your sake and mine. we live in a totally ant infested area and they can be such a nightmare and of course we don't want to be using any kind of poisons around our ds. he was born in september and it was the very height of ant season and i was so worried about all of my leaking on the bed but they never seemed interested. i hope that they don't change their tune if/when we have baby number two.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I hate ants! Actually I just hate them when they're in my house. Every year those little tiny ones try and take over my kitchen. I always just tried to keep the counters really clean in hopes they'd get bored not finding any food and leave. Ha! They just brought in the 'special ops' ants to find our food...and they did! Sooo...







: I finally broke down and bought the poison







: . But at least it seems to be the least horrible of them. (ie, no spraying of a wide area)It comes in a small bottle and is just this gel-liquid stuff that you put on the area of infestation and they gather it up and take it to the nest and voila! No more ants!I think it's called Terro. Good luck!


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 1, 2004)

oceanbaby good to hear from you! I haven't been around much since the July due date club...you poor thing..we had ant trouble in the kitchen this year..thank goodness they didn't find the bedroom! Peppermint oil, red pepper or borax can sometimes deter those little pests. But it wasn't til I bought those little circular poison things..like 4 for $2 at target...that got rid of them...havent seen one in over a month. *fingers crossed*


----------

